# معمول لذيذ الطعم ولين محشي بالتمر ومغلف بأربع نكهات



## الفرح عنواني (5 نوفمبر 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

معمول لذيذ الطعم ولين محشي بالتمر ومغلف بأربع نكهات 

اللوز , الفسدق , جوز الهند , السمسم 

العلبة فيها 100 بـ 70 ريال





وهذا حلى جديد طعمه لذيذ وغريب أسمه كليجا كيك 

العلبة فيها 30 حبة بــ 15 ريال 









اللهم أني أسألك من فضلك 
http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php?....html&amp;title=معمول لذيذ وجديدي كليجا الكيك


----------

